# New 298Re



## Shooter.Mcgavin (Apr 4, 2014)

Picking up my first Outback on Saturday, a 2014 298re. Does anyone have any pointers, or advise about Outback, or the 298re specifically? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eaglescout5 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm picking mine up today. I have already got the fire place to go in. you can pick one up now for clearance price. I payed $50 for mine wit the remote. Once I take the doors off I will use them in the bed room to get under the bed without having to pick it up. The camper is already wired for the fireplace. Puting two max air II vents on. Can't wait to go get it. If you need to know anything about it I have studied this model and went to the factory to see how it was built. I could take and exam on this thing. Good luck and great choice. IMHO


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback.

If you haven't done so already, go to my personal site (link my signature) and then download the PDI (Pre Delivery Doc). This will walk you through all the items you should check BEFORE paying the dealer for the unit.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eaglescout5 said:


> I'm picking mine up today. I have already got the fire place to go in. you can pick one up now for clearance price. I payed $50 for mine wit the remote. Once I take the doors off I will use them in the bed room to get under the bed without having to pick it up. The camper is already wired for the fireplace. Puting two max air II vents on. Can't wait to go get it. If you need to know anything about it I have studied this model and went to the factory to see how it was built. I could take and exam on this thing. Good luck and great choice. IMHO


Here is the link to my before/after images of my fireplace installation

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Mods/301BQ_Electric_Fireplace.htm


----------



## Eaglescout5 (Feb 17, 2014)

O.C. I took your sheet with me yesterday when I did the walk thru. You should have seen the guys eyes when I said we would be going thru the sheet together. Now being a new unit some things were moot but others were very helpful. If the list does anything it intimidates the person giving the walk thru and their attitude changes a little. Thank again for being out their for us.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eaglescout5 said:


> O.C. I took your sheet with me yesterday when I did the walk thru. You should have seen the guys eyes when I said we would be going thru the sheet together. Now being a new unit some things were moot but others were very helpful. If the list does anything it intimidates the person giving the walk thru and their attitude changes a little. Thank again for being out their for us.


Thanks for the "thanks". Nice knowing the document gets used. Wasn't easy putting it together, but I like knowing it has helped a lot of folks on this site to ensure their new (or used) trailer is in proper working order.


----------



## Shooter.Mcgavin (Apr 4, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the new Outback.
> 
> If you haven't done so already, go to my personal site (link my signature) and then download the PDI (Pre Delivery Doc). This will walk you through all the items you should check BEFORE paying the dealer for the unit.


Thanks so much for creating that! I go at 2pm tomorrow to pick it up, and this will really help. I got the diamond pkg with all the goodies in it, so I will be going over everything.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Shooter.Mcgavin said:


> Thanks so much for creating that! I go at 2pm tomorrow to pick it up, and this will really help. I got the diamond pkg with all the goodies in it, so I will be going over everything.


Assuming you have kids....

If you can...leave the kids with someone else. They will get bored after 15 mins and they will only distract you from doing a complete inspection. Bring paper...pencil...camera (video if possible) and don't be embarrassed to record stuff. Don't be afraid to ask "stupid question". What might seem stupid to you now, will be bad once you get out somewhere and then realize you didn't really understand what they said.

Bottom line...you're spending around $20,000.....you have the right to take your time and ask questions.


----------



## Shooter.Mcgavin (Apr 4, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks so much for creating that! I go at 2pm tomorrow to pick it up, and this will really help. I got the diamond pkg with all the goodies in it, so I will be going over everything.


Assuming you have kids....

If you can...leave the kids with someone else. They will get bored after 15 mins and they will only distract you from doing a complete inspection. Bring paper...pencil...camera (video if possible) and don't be embarrassed to record stuff. Don't be afraid to ask "stupid question". What might seem stupid to you now, will be bad once you get out somewhere and then realize you didn't really understand what they said.

Bottom line...you're spending around $20,000.....you have the right to take your time and ask questions.
[/quote]
If I could have gotten one for $20000, I WAY overpaid! Haha. No kids, as the 298 doesn't have a second bedroom, so I will be free from distractions. I have been in the car business for a long time, and I will not be afraid to ask ALL the questions. All your input is greatly appreciated.


----------

